# (video) Paul Daley on Rory MacDonald "Rory in my opinion is top 5 in the world"



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)

*(video) Paul Daley on Rory MacDonald "Rory in my opinion is top 5 in the world"*


----------

